# Quoi de neuf dans la nature ?



## boninmi (5 Novembre 2010)

La nature, au sens large ... Ça peut être aussi vos pots de fleurs sur votre balcon en plein Paris 

Chez moi, c'est la période de la floraison du safran. Et de sa cueillette.


----------



## anty (5 Novembre 2010)




----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2010)

c'est légal dans le canton de Vaud ?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2010)

Et ton balcon, il est légal?


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et ton balcon, il est légal?



j'habite au Rez de Chaussée


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> j'habite au Rez de Chaussée



Comment  que tu t'es fais casser, webo !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2010)

Vu que c'est la saison des champignons on devrait pas tarder a voir une photo des pieds de mamyblue.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2010)

Ils sont bleus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2010)




----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


>




ça me rappel quelque chose 

[YOUTUBE]2Z6M0EmPZ0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (6 Novembre 2010)

anty a dit:


> La nature se meurt



Tout au plus, elle s'endort. Et l'automne est une période où elle a de beaux restes.

Le cyclamen de Naples est en fleurs:
(merci à tous les autres d'avoir fait remonter le sujet ... j'ai pas dit "le niveau du sujet" )


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2010)

La nature c'est frais mais c'est pas grave:

[DM]x3uy0f_elephant-eats-elephant-shit_fun[/DM]


----------



## boninmi (6 Novembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> La nature c'est frais mais c'est pas grave


Enfin quelqu'un qui entre dans le vif du sujet


----------



## r e m y (12 Novembre 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> ​



Il va falloir changer ce type d'URL, Apple ayant bloqué les accès http://homepage.mac.com


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Il va falloir changer ce type d'URL, Apple ayant bloqué les accès http://homepage.mac.com



Et c'est quoi la nouvelle URL qui pointe vers le dossier _Pictures_?


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2010)

l'URL qui pointe vers le dossier PIctures est

http://idisk.mac.com/ton_nom/Pictures

sauf que ce dossier a des droits d'accès limité et qu'il faut saisir ton mot de passe pour visualiser ce qu'il contient...
A la différence du dossier Public qui est accessible à tous à l'adresse
http://idisk.mac.com/ton_nom/Public ou http://idisk.me.com/ton_nom/Public (cette 2ème version étant sans doute préférable car je crains qu'Apple finisse par bloquer les adresses en mac.com pour ne laisser que les adresses me.com )

comme ça par exemple


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2010)

Donc tout ce qui doit être affichable ailleurs sur le Web je le mets dans le dossier Public?


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2010)




----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Donc tout ce qui doit être affichable ailleurs sur le Web je le mets dans le dossier Public?



tout à fait....

et il faut ensuite rééditer tous les anciens messages contenant homepage.mac.com pour remplacer par une URL affichable  (en tant que Modo, tu dois pouvoir le faire je pense, alors que pour moi c'est mort. Mes anciens messages seront désormais dépourvus d'illustration)


----------



## boninmi (13 Novembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> tout à fait....
> 
> et il faut ensuite rééditer tous les anciens messages contenant homepage.mac.com pour remplacer par une URL affichable  (en tant que Modo, tu dois pouvoir le faire je pense, alors que pour moi c'est mort. Mes anciens messages seront désormais dépourvus d'illustration)


Le niveau de ce fil que j'ai malencontreusement lancé me tue


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> tout à fait....
> 
> et il faut ensuite rééditer tous les anciens messages contenant homepage.mac.com pour remplacer par une URL affichable  (en tant que Modo, tu dois pouvoir le faire je pense, alors que pour moi c'est mort. Mes anciens messages seront désormais dépourvus d'illustration)



Non, je peux pas. Et pis je m'en tape.


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2010)

Bon ben pareil.... je vais d'ailleurs supprimer toutes les copies d'écran illustrant mes réponses dans les forums, de mon dossier Public sur l'iDisk vu qu'elles ne servent plus à rien.

Ca va toujours me faire gagner quelques Giga de stockage

JPTK tu crois que ta chasse portative peut être utilisée pour vidanger un iDisk?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Novembre 2010)

JPTK ne peut pas te répondre.


----------



## boninmi (14 Novembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> JPTK ne peut pas te répondre.


Parce qu'il est en train d'utiliser sa chasse portative ?


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Novembre 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> Parce qu'il est en train d'utiliser sa chasse portative ?


Non c'est un Bot !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2010)

Rien de nouveau dans la nature, je le crains.
Au niveau le plus fin, rien ne se crée, tout se recombine.

D'ailleurs, il est plus que probable que toutes les mollecules qui nous composent aient été au moins une fois urinées ou déféquées par un dinosaure.

Le prochain qui vous dit : "T'es qu'une merde" - haussez les épaules et répondez "Ben oui." parce que, c'est pas grave, lui aussi.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Novembre 2010)

Imagine JPTK descendant du liquide sudoripare d'un tripotanus-plouc du précambrien !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Novembre 2010)

Quoi de neuf dans la nature ?

Quelques jeunes modo, affûtés et pointus... 







:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2010)

J'ai envie de chier et d'offrir mon terreau au soudan.

Les pauvres.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2010)

De toute façon, la nature c'est dégueulasse...
Moi, j'y vais jamais. Ça te pourrit les habits !  



Khyu a dit:


> J'ai envie de chier et d'offrir mon terreau au soudan.
> 
> Les pauvres.



Mon petit Khyu, je te trouve bien pressé de devenir un vieux con cynique, même si des fois je me revois avec émotion et nostalgie à ton âge... Prend ton temps, mon poussin


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2010)

J'étais super sérieux.
Je te trouve bien cynique, vieux con.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h44 ----------

Non je déconne.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


>



C'est là dessus que tu te muscles la langue, Bambino ?... Ah elle est belle, la nature !


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Novembre 2010)

Rhôo pinaise, DocEvil s'est fait faire une réduction mammaire ? :mouais: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est là dessus que tu te muscles la langue, Bambino ?... Ah elle est belle, la nature !



RACISTE !


----------



## aCLR (17 Novembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> l'URL qui pointe vers le dossier PIctures est
> 
> http://idisk.mac.com/ton_nom/Pictures
> 
> ...




Il y a aussi la version où tu partages (en cochant partager) une image depuis le dossier Pictures ou autre qui donne un lien https://files.me.com/ton_nom/un_code_de_fichier


----------



## Viorika (26 Novembre 2010)

La pauvre grenouille, elle doit avoir trop chaud :rose:


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2010)

Viorika a dit:


> La pauvre grenouille, elle doit avoir trop chaud :rose:



MDR...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2010)

Quelqu'un pourrait demander à Patoch ce qu'il a foutu de son pal à nioube ?


----------



## Vivid (26 Novembre 2010)

on va faire sobre...


----------



## anty (26 Novembre 2010)

La nature se gèle les cou*lles...!


----------



## boninmi (26 Novembre 2010)

anty a dit:


> La nature se gèle les cou*lles...!


Mais elles sont très belles quand même


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Novembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait demander à Patoch ce qu'il a foutu de son pal à nioube ?



J'avoue sans détours que même si je me fais de plus en plus rare, je défoncerais quand même bien le fion à certains avec, après l'avoir suffisamment émoussé pour que ça glisse moins bien... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'avoue sans détours que même si je me fais de plus en plus rare, je défoncerais quand même bien le fion à certains avec, après l'avoir suffisamment émoussé pour que ça glisse moins bien... :style:


Plaît-il ? :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Novembre 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Plaît-il ? :love:



Rhâââââââ ! Putain ! V'là-t-y pas que je fais appeau à gourmandes...


----------



## Vivid (26 Novembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'avoue sans détours que même si je me fais de plus en plus rare, je défoncerais quand même bien le fion à certains avec, après l'avoir suffisamment émoussé pour que ça glisse moins bien... :style:



une nature.... morte....


----------



## jugnin (30 Novembre 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> on va faire sobre...



Tu sais, y'a des choses sobres qui peuvent être jolies...


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Novembre 2010)

Kate...   (voilà, ça... c'est fait  )


----------



## Vivid (30 Novembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu sais, y'a des choses sobres qui peuvent être jolies...



sobre, par rapport a l'éléphant, le casimir...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> Image pachydermique


Ça vaut bien ses 532 Ko


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça vaut bien ses 532 Ko


Et je ne peux rien y faire...


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Novembre 2010)

Ah tiens, gigamouth est revenu


----------



## Vivid (30 Novembre 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça vaut bien ses 532 Ko



j'ai pas fait gaffe a sa taille ... faut pas dépassé combien ?


----------



## aCLR (30 Novembre 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> faut pas dépassé combien ?



2 Ko suffisent


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Décembre 2010)

Dans ce cas précis, 0k suffisaient. Mais je ne suis pas aussi diplomate que Dieu


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> je ne suis pas aussi diplomate que Dieu


 
C'est parce que Dieu est un "vieux" macuser - aujourd'hui, ils sont tous diploglossy avec une plaque en verre dessus.


----------



## boninmi (1 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est parce que Dieu est un "vieux" macuser - aujourd'hui, ils sont tous diploglossy avec une plaque en verre dessus.



Comme celui-ci ?


----------



## boninmi (5 Février 2011)

Ils n'ont pas encore Internet.


----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

La nature vu par *Ptimac la main verte* !


----------



## boninmi (20 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> La nature vu par *Ptimac la main verte* !


Il n'y a que le coussin de belle-mère qui ait encore une petite chance, s'il ne gèle pas trop


----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

Au départ le pot était à l'intérieur, mais vu que je suis nul (comme vous pouvez tous le constater) je me suis dit qu'il valait mieux qu'il reste dans son élément naturel... Mais c'est encore pire ^^


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> La nature vu par *Ptimac la main verte* !
> 
> Photo qui penche



Mais dis-moi, c'est que tu serais aussi photographe que jardinier, on dirait !
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

Voilà t'as tout compris ! D'ailleurs je me demande si l'idée d'arroser les plantes avec un appareil photo était judicieuse ?


----------



## boninmi (20 Février 2011)

La nature se réveille, même sans arrosoir


----------



## boninmi (12 Avril 2011)




----------



## Vivid (16 Avril 2011)




----------



## Vivid (21 Avril 2011)

ça chauffe chez les cocc's


----------



## boninmi (25 Avril 2011)




----------



## da capo (27 Avril 2011)

j'ai vu un beau chat roux&#8230;

je l'aurais bien pris en photo, mais je roulais trop vite, je n'avais pas d'appareil sous la main et en plus il était mort au bord de la route.

c'est bête&#8230;


----------



## boninmi (27 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> j'ai vu un beau chat roux
> 
> je l'aurais bien pris en photo, mais je roulais trop vite, je n'avais pas d'appareil sous la main et en plus il était mort au bord de la route.
> 
> c'est bête


Comme pas mal de hérissons, renards, et autres crapauds.
Mais ce ne sont que des bêtes, pas vrai ?


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2011)

tu sur-interprêtes&#8230;

(mais j'ai des photos de lièvre explosé ou de blaireau mort, si tu veux !  )


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2011)

Une fois j'ai loupé un renard comme ça.

Je regrette encore d'avoir oublié mon appareil cette nuit là. Nous roulions sur une petite départementale en plein phare. Quand au loin apparu ce que je pris d'abord pour une bûche. À la réflexion, que pouvait bien faire une bûche au milieu de la route. Rien ! Puisqu'à mesure que la voiture se rapprochait de sa cible, je pus reconnaître grâce à son beau pelage roux un renardeau gisant. Nous nous sommes arrêté. Le calme régnait dans le vallon. Il était là, dans les phares, affalé de tout son long le corps meurtri par la tôle. Après avoir tourné une ou deux fois autour de lui en pestant et paradoxalement en cherchant des angles de shoot imaginaires, je l'ai pris par la queue et déposer dans le bas-côté. Et la vie a continué&#8230;


----------



## ziommm (28 Avril 2011)

Tient, j'ai aussi loupé un renard il y a pas longtemps, mais il était vivant :rateau:.

En fait j'étais partis faire un petit shooting au sommet d'un terril, pas loin de chez moi, et pour les besoin d'une photo un peu délicate, je suis resté immobile comme une pierre pendant 10 bonnes minutes.

C'est alors que la bestiole débarque de nulle part, marchant d'un pas tranquille, à moins d'un mettre de moi. L'idée même qu'un bête sauvage comme celle-là ne m'aie pas vue m'a procuré une drôle de sensation, comme si j'étais à ma place, et puis en voir un vivant d'aussi près, c'était quasi chimérique ^^.

Évidemment, j'ai essayé de tourner lentement mon objectif pour décalquer le bestiau, mais j'étais en mode M, 1/500s dans la pénombre du crépuscule, et le temps que j'ajuste mon tir, la proie m'a repéré, et s'en est allée...


----------



## boninmi (28 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> tu sur-interprêtes
> 
> (mais j'ai des photos de lièvre explosé ou de blaireau mort, si tu veux !  )


Il faudrait demander le point de vue des intéressé(e)s ... :rose:
Les blaireaux aussi, oui, et les salamandres, des dizaines. Entre autres. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h07 ----------




ziommm a dit:


> Tient, j'ai aussi loupé un renard il y a pas longtemps, mais il était vivant :rateau:.
> 
> En fait j'étais partis faire un petit shooting au sommet d'un terril, pas loin de chez moi, et pour les besoin d'une photo un peu délicate, je suis resté immobile comme une pierre pendant 10 bonnes minutes.
> 
> ...


Le renard t'a accepté. 
Mais ton fusil ne lui a pas plu.


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2011)

le renard n'a rien accepté, faut arrêter de croire aux elfes et aux gnomes&#8230; il ne l'a juste pas senti&#8230; ziommm (le mètre) était dans le bon vent&#8230; (c'est déjà arrivé à plein d'autres&#8230;  )




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h21 ----------

tiens, d'ailleurs !


----------



## jugnin (28 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> le renard n'a rien accepté, faut arrêter de croire aux elfes et aux gnomes il ne l'a juste pas senti ziommm (le mètre) était dans le bon vent



Ou ziomm sent affreusement le saucisson. Il mest arrivé de me faire harceler par des renards acclimatés à lhomme lors de nuits à la belle étoile, même en ayant pris soin de percher la bouffe dans un arbre.




Ci-dessus, un renard feignant dêtre déjà empaillé pour échapper à ma lance, dans le massif des Monges.


----------



## ziommm (28 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> le renard n'a rien accepté, faut arrêter de croire aux elfes et aux gnomes il ne l'a juste pas senti ziommm (le mètre) était dans le bon vent (c'est déjà arrivé à plein d'autres  )



J'ai jamais dit que j'étais le Beastmaster hein , je sais très bien que c'était juste une erreur d'inattention de la part du renard, et puis j'étais au bord d'un ravin, le vent jouait en ma faveur.

Mais n'empêche, c'était cool .

Comment y pourrit mon délire l'aut' là ! 



Bon allez, et une photo de bestiole pour agrémenter un peu la page : 




​


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2011)

Ah mais c'est que j'ai eu le même démêlé que vignon avec un renard catalan (l'accent est reconnaissable) qui non content d'avoir essayé de rentrer dans la tente pour culbuter ma copine de l'époque a ensuite essayé de boire mes bières avant de se barrer en fumant le joint de ma nana.... Depuis pas un coup de fil, pas d'email, pas de SMS, rien.... Pfffff

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h42 ----------

Vignon c'est jugnin en langage iPhone... Il ne sait pas encore dire "cavalier poivrot" donc il dit "vignon" pour l'instant (bientôt "vigneron" je lui fais confiance)


----------



## jugnin (28 Avril 2011)

Jemmerde ton iPhone.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2011)

le iPhone se saura pas plus dire "vigneron" ou "jugnin" plus tard, faut arrêter de croire aux elfes et aux gnomes c'est juste une machine à la con qui se la pète en corrigeant tout seul des soit-disant fautes jugnin (l'hectolitre) te souhaite sans doute bon vent


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2011)

C'est pas faux !


----------



## Grug (28 Avril 2011)

ou bien&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2011)

Personne n'a un questionnaire à remplir ?


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2011)

Tiens un poisson


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2011)

_Pourtaaaaaaaaaant,_
_que la nature est bell-euh_
_comment, peut-on s'immmmmaginer,_
_en voyant ces posts de photos bell-euh_
_que ce fil pourrait fermeeeeeeeer_


----------



## gKatarn (28 Avril 2011)

T'es en confcall winwin Ponk ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2011)

Même pas.
Je faisais des extractions.

Je suis un peu géné, je n'ai pas de photo de fleur sous la main, j'ai peur de me faire bannir de ce fil.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Avril 2011)

Prends-en sur sur Gogole


----------



## Vivid (29 Avril 2011)




----------



## Fìx (29 Avril 2011)

Oh les belles fleurs grises! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2011)

C'est digne de pvbpvbpvbvpvbpvbvbbbpvpbpvbvb


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est digne de pvbpvbpvbvpvbpvbvbbbpvpbpvbvb



oui, d'ailleurs, prenez note que ce sujet va bientôt fermer ou aller dans Portfolio.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> &#8230; ou aller dans Portfolio.



mouhahahahahahahahaha !
Une forme de revanche ou de nostalgie ?


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2011)

non non


----------

